# buscopan help headache?



## kirstyo (Jul 2, 2007)

hi peeps, can someone help me, i have been on site before and im back after being well since march, i have recently started getting headaches, could this be my buscopan or lomotil ( imodium)i take 3 buscopan a day but recently tried to cut down and i only take lomotil if i am ill with ibs d.my ibs has been fine for ages, and i am currently feeling ####, i also am waiting on letter to go hospital for check to see if i have cyst on ovary?? any ideas???


----------

